# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Grinding jig for repeatable set up.

## Rpons

This is a jig I saw on Youtube.

It is great for fast repeatable set up.

----------

Al8236 (Feb 7, 2017)

----------


## Billmckeeth

Nice adaptation, Thanks

----------

